# Venus... 6000 Oles para ti chiquilla!!!



## Mei

*¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡OLE, OLE, OLE, OLE, OLE, OLE y OLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*keep on learning and teaching, joan!*

*¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ F E L I C I D A D E S G U A P I S I M A ! ! ! ! ! !*

*GRACIAS POR TODO *

*¡Besitos!*​ 
Mei


----------



## Laia

ole, ole, ole, ole, ole, ole, ole, ole, ole, ole,ole, ole, ole, ole, ole,ole, ole, ole, ole, ole,ole, ole, ole, ole, ole,ole, ole, ole, ole, ole,ole, ole, ole, ole, ole,ole, ole, ole, ole, ole,ole, ole, ole, ole, ole,ole, ole, ole, ole, ole,ole, ole, ole, ole, ole,ole, ole, ole, ole, ole,ole, ole, ole, ole, ole,ole, ole, ole, ole, ole,ole, ole, ole, ole, ole,ole, ole, ole, ole, ole,ole, ole, ole, ole, ole,ole, ole, ole, ole, ole,ole, ole, ole, ole, ole,ole, ole, ole, ole, ole,ole, ole, ole, ole, ole,ole, ole, ole, ole, ole,ole, ole, ole, ole, ole,ole, ole, ole, ole, ole,ole, ole, ole, ole, ole,ole, ole, ole, ole, ole,ole, ole, ole, ole, ole, (...)

Bueno... imagínate que son 6.000... jejeje
*¡Felicidades!*

Laia


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

*WoW  ¡cuanta ayuda nos has dado!*
*Gracias por todo, también por tu*
*gran interés y esfuerzo por aprender*
*este idioma español que, *
*a veces, nos causa dolor de cabeza *
*Tigger*​


----------



## diegodbs

¿Ya 6.000? No puede ser. Pero si te conocí cuando eras aún un bebé, y ya han pasado 6.000 años.
Tempus fugit!


----------



## Rayines

*¡Chiquilla, chiquilla!: ¡¡F E L I C I T A C I O N E S !! *


----------



## Kelly B

Good heavens. That's a lot of posts!
 Congratulations!!!


----------



## cuchuflete

¡Felicidades Venus!

 You give so much and so well, 
and we are so very fortunate to have your
generous presence here.

Gracias Venus,

Un gran abrazo,
Cuchu​


----------



## ILT

Felicidades Venus!!!!

Me da mucho gusto cuando veo que nos encontramos en algún hilo   Siempre es un placer ver cómo ayudas y cómo aprendes.


----------



## Fernando

Muchas gracias, Venus, como siempre.


----------



## Agnès E.

We all observe you from down, Venus! You're so high on the top!


----------



## JazzByChas

Nic:

I could do this in English, Spanish, or French…but I’ll do it in my favorite language:

_::: MC Jazzy Chas steps up to the mic :::_

Ahhh-iiigt, y’all!

Let’s give up the loooove!

*Nicole innaa Houuuuuuuuuuuusse!*

Girl got *60 Bucks* worth o’ pizzles (mah nizzles) workin’, and its obvious she been dropping them madd’t skillz. So, step back, and let the sista skool ya azz…

_[Do me one time y’all]_

Sho 'nuff ain’t no envy cuz ya’ll know that when she
Droppin ‘em skillz like a "‘fessa" o’words
Skoolin forer@s, from ain’t even know where-yo
Girl know da time, be recognizin’ ya hurd?

Spennish o’ English, Discussions of Culture
Kickin’ it cool in da fo-fo fo sho
Girl got da vibe and she “good looks” da tribe
Gotcha questions, she answaz, ya comez back fo’mo

Girl got da flo, and is bringin’ it, yo
B-more representin da what and da why
Y’all best be steppin', cuz she ain’t be f’gettin:
Ta learn, come on in, check it out, y’all drop by!

1 love,


----------



## Outsider

_¡Pues ole, Venus!
​_


----------



## fenixpollo

I second whatever it was that Chas said above. 

*Venus, you are forever taking our admiration of you to new levels.*

 *¡Feliz Postiversario!* ​


----------



## Alundra

¡¡¡¡¡FELICIDADES VENUS!!!!!   

Alundra.


----------



## lsp

We don't see much of each other these days, but I didn't want to ignore the happy event. Congrats, VE!


----------



## elroy

*What's remarkable about your contributions is that you combine copious knowledge with contagious enthusiasm and a palpably genuine desire to help.*

*For that, I am appreciative.*

*Many congratulations!* ​


----------



## GenJen54

Congratulations, Venus!


----------



## la grive solitaire

*6.000 **FELICIDADES * FELICITATIONS * CONGRATULATIONS, **VENUS!!*​


----------



## belén

¡¡FELICIDADES CHIQUI!!!

*¡**A este foro le faltaría una pata (pata de pierna ¿eh?)  si no estuvieras!*


----------



## VenusEnvy

*Gracias a todos por la enhorabuena! Me hacen sentir tan bienvenida aquí. También agradezco todo el apoyo y la ayuda que me dan.  Han venido a socorrerme tantas veces. je je He aprendido tanto aquí, con Ustedes la gente tan amable, servicial y divertido! ja ja



Thanks to everyone for the congrats! You make me feel so special! *


----------



## Sparrow22

Hola Nic !!!!!!!!!!!! espero que no llegue tarde !!!!!!!!!

*MUCHISIMAS FELICIDADES Y GRACIAS* !!!!!!!!! 

*POR TODAS TUS AYUDAS !!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Eugin

Y yo llegué más tarde que Sparrow... 

*but well.... it´s never too late to congratulate such a special friend as you are, NIC!!!* 

*THANKS FOR BEING THERE FOR ALL OF US!!!*

*You really make this forum a fun and warm place to be!!! *

*CONGRATS AND MANY THANKS!!   *


----------



## geve

6000, wow, that's huge (and without arms, too !)​Happy postiversary Venus !


----------



## DDT

Better late than never! How came that I didn't notice? But I can still say something to WR goddess:

*GREAT!!!*​
DDT


----------



## Gargoyle

Ays, que no puedo quedarme yo sin felicitarla...

¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡felicidades venus!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lauranazario

Hey Venus, what can I say... your presence here lights up our forums. 

Thanks for the pleasure of seeing your language skills grow!

Saludos,
LN


----------



## asm

Felicidades, gracias por siempre estar alerta para la ayuda.




			
				VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> *Gracias a todos por la enhorabuena! Me hacen sentir tan bienvenida aquí. También agradezco todo el apoyo y la ayuda que me dan.  Han venido a socorrerme tantas veces. je je He aprendido tanto aquí, con Ustedes la gente tan amable, servicial y divertido! ja ja*
> 
> 
> 
> *Thanks to everyone for the congrats! You make me feel so special! *


----------



## ampurdan

Muchas gracias y muchos besos, divina Venus.


----------

